# Forum readers are lonely and provide no real information...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I emailed some hundred or so Martin Logan dealers inquiring about a demo or used Theater i center channel speaker. Of course in my email I did take advantage of shamelessly plugging the Shack and inviting the dealers to stop by and visit with us. :whistling:

Anyway... I get this one response back from a Jason Lord of The Source AV Design Group from over in California, of which I found quite interesting.



> Juist a comment,
> 
> I viewed the web site you listed. As a degreed acoustic sciences engineer, I find that these sites are solely for lonely people that are needing a vast clearence of mind. They are based on opinion without merit and meant for sales not real information.
> 
> ...


Right off the bat I noticed he could not spell and created a new word, despite the degree. ("juist", "degreed", "clearence") :huh:

I suppose his degree in acoustic science engineering and 40 years experience in the AV industry also gives him a degree in psychology and qualifies him to know the minds and hearts of millions of readers that frequent similar forums on a regular basis. Interesting, being that forums have only been around for about fifteen years and the Internet not much longer than that.

Really? We are all lonely? He did say, "these sites are solely for lonely people". There is no doubt... we are ALL lonely! And we all need "vast" clearance of mind! :thud:

Then he claims that nothing we write is any more than mere opinion without any merit. We are an abomination of fact! :unbelievable:

Some folks never cease to amaze me. :rolleyesno:


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow... Sounds like that guy has had some bad experience with internet forums, lol. Gotta love the pseudo intellectuals who ramble on and on but lack basic spelling skills.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would think with an attitude like that he is the one that is lonely and needs clearance of mind. The only thing he said that might be a little true is that you can get some opinion on things but isn't that what it's about? People enjoy and respect opinions from people who have had the same experience that you are wondering about and what better place to get it then in a place that has a more concentrated amount of people with the same hobbies. To bad, I feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds to me like he lives under a rock and has not been out in a long time.

I should also add that these kinds of comments he made tell me that he is probably the same kind of sales person who thinks Bose is the best thing since hot apple pie.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, I can certainly understand how someone with an engineering degree in acoustical sciences might find on-line forums to be low-brow and rife with misinformation.

On the other hand, working as a home theater salesman seems a bit low-brow for someone with an engineering degree in acoustical sciences... :huh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

My guess is that he's been banned from one or more forums for arrogant behaviour!!.addle:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Prof. said:


> My guess is that he's been banned from one or more forums for arrogant behaviour!!.addle:



/Sarcasm on/ You wouldn't think so from his reply :whistling: /Sarcasm off/


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't think i would have posted his name Sonnie... 

I dissagree with his comments.....It's forums such as this, that have opened the eyes of the masses as to what information is available without being marketed to :cunning:


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

well, yes their are lots of opinions, and missinformation on these types of sites. 

But most forums wether it be for home audio, car audio, car enthusiasts, or computers, or even kitties, is just a way to share your love for that interest with other people. And if you dig deep enough there is always some one who knows whats up, and thus educates everyone else.


----------

